# Clean ammo before loading



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Every time I load personal defense rounds into a magazine for concealed carry, I wipe down each round like I was erasing fingerprints. Anyone else have this strange habit?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I roll my own so yes I wipe them all down before I put them in a cartridge box but not after that.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I do it to keep the oil from my skin from getting on them. What are you trying to hide there propellerhead????


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I like mine shiny so they go in the corn cob vibrator for a few minutes after I roll them. :numbchuck:

I also like these animated smiley critters. :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I just like to keep my stuff clean and shiny. It just feels weird like I'm trying to erase fingerprints. That's not what I intend to do. It's just a side effect.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

TOF said:


> I like mine shiny so they go in the corn cob vibrator for a few minutes after I roll them.


I've heard a few places (like reloading manuals) that you shouldn't do that because the corncob bits can build up static. True or not, I don't know. There are enough myths surrounding guns.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> I've heard a few places (like reloading manuals) that you shouldn't do that because the corncob bits can build up static. True or not, I don't know. There are enough myths surrounding guns.


All external elements of a metallic Cartridge are electrically connected together, except perhaps plastic or wood bullets, preventing static problems that could ignite powder or primer.

Loose primers and open powder can be ignited by Static Discharge but it would take significant energy levels like Arc Welding or Lightening strike to fire off a closed cartridge. IMHO

We have very low relative humidity where I live which results in frequent static discharge and I have yet to set off any powder or primers by static discharge. I do use anti static spray, such as used on TV and Computer screens on tools and containers used for reloading.

The biggest problem I have had is corn cob media stuck in Hollow Points. :smt076

:smt1099


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I just like to keep my stuff clean and shiny. It just feels weird like I'm trying to erase fingerprints. That's not what I intend to do. It's just a side effect.


Sure I knew something was fishy about you when we met. Think I'll head over to the FBI site and look at the ten most wanted. You getting scared yet?


----------

